# Was halten Sie von der Idee der Lifetime-Accounts für Der Herr der Ringe Online?



## Administrator (20. April 2007)

*Was halten Sie von der Idee der Lifetime-Accounts für Der Herr der Ringe Online?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Tieber (20. April 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von der Idee der Lifetime-Accounts für Der Herr der Ringe Online?*

Wow 100% für den Lifetimeaccount. 

*Edit:*
Ups, ich hab ja als einziger gevoted.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. April 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von der Idee der Lifetime-Accounts für Der Herr der Ringe Online?*

Wenn man das Game vorher ne Zeit testen kann, warum nicht.


----------



## grommet (20. April 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von der Idee der Lifetime-Accounts für Der Herr der Ringe Online?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.04.2007 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man das Game vorher ne Zeit testen kann, warum nicht.



Ja kann man! 10 Tage testen, bevor man sich entscheidet.


----------



## Loosa (20. April 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von der Idee der Lifetime-Accounts für Der Herr der Ringe Online?*



			
				grommet am 20.04.2007 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 20.04.2007 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allerdings nur, wenn man sich vorher schon für die Preorder entschieden hatte. Außer im Betatest bekommt man also keine kostenlose Möglichkeit, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Ich finde es eine nette Alternative, glaube aber nicht, dass ich 2 Jahre spielen werde, von daher lohnt sich das für mich nicht so.


----------



## DawnHellscream (20. April 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von der Idee der Lifetime-Accounts für Der Herr der Ringe Online?*

[x] alternative ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. April 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von der Idee der Lifetime-Accounts für Der Herr der Ringe Online?*

Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. 

Vorteil ist: Wenn man das Spiel wirklich über viele Monate oder Jahre hinweg zockt, kommt man so billiger davon. 

Nachteil ist: Was ist wenn einem das Spiel schon nach wenigen Wochen/Monaten keinen Spass mehr macht? Dann hat man keine Lust mehr aber verdammt viel Geld bezahlt und ist quasi gezwungen weiterzuspielen.

Wie man sieht, ist alles nicht so einfach und man sollte sich das vorher wirklich reichlich überlegen.


----------



## black-diablo (21. April 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von der Idee der Lifetime-Accounts für Der Herr der Ringe Online?*

ABZOCKE! Wohl die wenigsten, die sich das Spiel kaufen und dann auch noch auf livetime machen, werden das wohl wieder reinbekommen    

edit:
ich meine gute idee, aber zu teuer umgesetzt


----------



## Goddess (22. April 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von der Idee der Lifetime-Accounts für Der Herr der Ringe Online?*

Meine generelle Meinung hierzu ist, das ein Lifetime-Account wie bei HdRO eine nette Idee ist, ich aber doch lieber bei Gebühren bleiben würde. Wenn ich bei einem Spiel für 3 Monate bezahle und nach 2 Monaten merke, dass mich das Spiel überhaupt nicht mehr interessiert, dann ist nach 3 Monaten mein Account "stillgelegt" und nichts verloren. Dass das Liftime-Account System auch seine Vorteile bietet liegt auf der Hand. Wenn ich wüsste das ich ein Spiel über 8 Monate spiele, spare ich dadurch effektiv am einmaligen Mehrpreis. Daher wäre eine Option auf einen Umstieg von monatlichen oder halbjährlichen Gebühren auf Lifetime-Accounts' optimal.


----------



## Lordghost (23. April 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von der Idee der Lifetime-Accounts für Der Herr der Ringe Online?*

Sehr gut! Finde ich besser als monatliche Gebühren!

wär bei WoW mal geil gewesen.... das hab ich etwa 28 monate gezockt ^^
aber schneesturm wird das im leben ned einführen   
jetzt zock ich grad Vanguard, mal guggn  
da gibts sowas z.b. auch ned. wär ned schlecht ^^

aber gibts bei HdR ned nen "frei"monat wende das game gekauft hast?

die 10 tage da sind doch nurn trail oder? so wie buddy keys.

ich hoff mal das das jetzt langsam auch bei den restlichen games eingeführt wird, bin auf jeden fall voll dafür  mal guggn wie die das bei Warhammer machen, das werd ich mir holen, wenn mich Vanguard jetzt ned zu sehr fesselt 

Blub


----------



## ich98 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von der Idee der Lifetime-Accounts für Der Herr der Ringe Online?*

Was soll das kosten?
Wie lange geht das?
Mit oder ohne Probemonat? usw.?

Kurz gesagt, ich hab keine Ahnung was das ist...


----------



## Lordghost (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von der Idee der Lifetime-Accounts für Der Herr der Ringe Online?*



			
				ich98 am 02.05.2007 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das kosten?
> Wie lange geht das?
> Mit oder ohne Probemonat? usw.?
> 
> Kurz gesagt, ich hab keine Ahnung was das ist...



- 160€ ca.. Es ist der preis von etwa 12 Monaten wenn ich mich nicht irre, und dann auch noch nur der Monatsverkaufpreis, und nicht dieses Bundle von 3 oder 6 auf einmal, wo es dann ja bissl billiger wird.
- Für IMMER deswegen auch LIFETIME (auf Lebenszeit).
- Probemonat sollte bei einem MMOG schon dabei sein.

- Kaufste dir die PCG als Heft oder haste Abo? Wenn ja, stand alles vor glaub ich 3 Monaten drinne 

Blub


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. Juli 2015)

black-diablo schrieb:


> ABZOCKE! Wohl die wenigsten, die sich das Spiel kaufen und dann auch noch auf livetime machen, werden das wohl wieder reinbekommen
> 
> edit:
> ich meine gute idee, aber zu teuer umgesetzt



Zum 8 Jährigen Jubiläum kann ich nur sagen, das LTA hat sich bis heute sehr rentiert. 
Es gibt auch noch genug Spieler mit LTA die heute noch spielen.


----------

